# CPC certified medical/coder biller



## cindimkline (Apr 16, 2013)

My name is Cindi Kline and I am a certified medical coder with 12 years coding/billing and management experience.  Looking for full time work in any specialty. Will work from home as well.


----------



## Junaidsyed69 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Biller*

Hi Cindy we are looking for a billing person for our company. If you are interested please call me at 
314-4989799
Junaid Syed


----------



## shahnupur (Apr 17, 2013)

*ShahNupur*

Hello My name is Nupur I have a CPC certification and Two years associate degree in Medical Billing & Cording. I am looking for job Dallas/ Forth Worth area. Let me know. My no is 940-550-4142. thanks


----------

